# Hymer 694SL. 2. Me nil



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

This is my 4 th Hymer and I am getting cheesed off.its a 2007 and yesterday I went to flush out the boiler with white wine vinegar but 
1 I could not get the water pump out of the tank as the water pipes are wedged under the floor.
2 I could not remove the pipes from the pump
I gave up
Today I decided to check the air filter
The 4 screws on the top cap are badly corroded and mangled up so I will have to try to drill them out
So decided to watch the rugby

Both the above jobs on the older Hymers were simple

Rant over


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

If you're watching the rugby and you are an England fan it will probably less frustrating to go back to your van with your drill! :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

hogan said:


> This is my 4 th Hymer and I am getting cheesed off.its a 2007 and yesterday I went to flush out the boiler with white wine vinegar but
> 1 I could not get the water pump out of the tank as the water pipes are wedged under the floor.
> 2 I could not remove the pipes from the pump
> I gave up
> ...


It is possible to remove the complete air filter housing;
Remove the top fixing bolt and the inlet hose connection.
The housing can then be unbolted from the bracket below and the outlet hose disconnected.
Ps: I never said it was easy and you will have to get at it from underneath.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Looking at the diagram again I think you may be able to just pull the filter housing off of the 'buffers' and not need to undo any bolts from underneath.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine's a 2006 model so perhaps not identical under the bonnet. My air filter housing looks the same though. The Philips screw heads that secure the top of the filter housing are a total pain. I removed these, re-tapped the holes M8 & replaced the fixing with stainless cap screws.

As for removing the bottom part of the filter housing. On mine you need to remove the filter element to get to the three nuts that secure the filter housing to its bracket. The filter housing needs to come out to replace the diesel filter & I do this every year. If these nuts sieze up the it's time to cut through the rubber mounts & replace them. PITA !

Your may well be different from mine.

Good luck, D.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have done it (I hate x250) Unable to remove complete unit as Fiat have fitted Jubilee clips that need a special tool to undo.But have drilled out self tappers and replaced with self tapping bolts.
davesport
after reading your post cant find fuel filter on the 3 liter mind you I spent ages looking for the battery when i first got the van and found it under a plate by the pedals.So can anyone tell me where the fuel filter is please.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

hogan said:


> I have done it (I hate x250) Unable to remove complete unit as Fiat have fitted Jubilee clips that need a special tool to undo.But have drilled out self tappers and replaced with self tapping bolts.
> davesport
> after reading your post cant find fuel filter on the 3 liter mind you I spent ages looking for the battery when i first got the van and found it under a plate by the pedals.So can anyone tell me where the fuel filter is please.


On the engine bulkhead to the right hand side as you look in at it.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks rayc just found it
what a stupid place to put it another almost impossible job to do.
Should have kept my 2.8 JTD.


----------

